# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Conta gotas

## Julio Macieira

Em minha opinião e de muitos outros, esta é a melhor torneira para regular o contador de gotas, para adicionar o kalkwasser ao aquario.
Trata-se de uma torneira reguladora de fluxo, normalmente usada na colocação de soro em hospitais entre outros.

----------


## Gil Miguel

:Smile:  foi o que eu utilizei... fiz um furo num garrafao de 5 litros , 3cm acima do fundo do garrafao. coloquei um tubo com o regulador de gotas e isolei o furo com silicone. deixei secar... e prontos ta feito  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Já agora informo os meus amigos que:

 20 gotas= 1 ml
 uma vez que uma gota tem aproximadamente o mesmo volume em todos os dispositivos.

Ou seja, que por exemplo doseia medicamentos ou suplementos que indicam "x" gotas por cada 5 litros... não precisa de as contar!!! Basta saber quantas são.... e depois usar a conversão acima para saber quanto tem que dosear.. bastando para isso usar um daqueles copos graduados dos testes !!!

Abraços

----------


## Sérgio Calado

Eu estou a usar uma garrafa de 1,5lt de 7-Up, a 5 cm do fundo, colei uma daquelas torneirinhas verdes.
O certo é que se eu não destapar a garrafa, pára de pingar. Se calhar tenho alguma coisa mal, mas não sei o quê.

----------


## Micael Alves

tem mesmo que entrar ar mas não é necessario tirar a tampa tens que fazer um pequeno furo (um ou dois melimetros na parte de cima da garrafa)

----------


## Sérgio Calado

????
Bolas, mais simples assim, por acaso.

Então, e se fôr num sistema assim:
http://www.members.cox.net/skyedugge...alkreactor.htm

também precisa de um buraco na tampa? Ou forma-se um vácuo e "chupa" água nova do depósito?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> tem mesmo que entrar ar mas não é necessario tirar a tampa tens que fazer um pequeno furo (um ou dois melimetros na parte de cima da garrafa)


Boas... 

Caso não faças esse furo, faz vacuo, deixando por isso de cair qualquer gota! Como o miguel disse basta um furo, que até poderá ser feito com um alfinete, é suficiente!! E diria mais, caso fosse eu, faria o furo na base da garrafa...  :yb665:   :SbOk3:  

Um abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

O meu aparato de adição de kalk é um garrafão de 8 litros de água mineral, que comprei em Espanha, por ser diferente dos garrafões habituais. Parece um pequeno "jarrican". Fiz um furo uns centímetros acima do fundo, para não entrar o kalk que se deposita, coloquei esse sistema de administração de soro e, voilá... funciona muito bem. Só tem um se não :Whistle: ! Tenho de esperar, pelo menos 1 hora, para o pôr a pingar, todos os dias, impreterivelmente, à excepção do dia em que faço TAP, pois não há evaporação suficiente. Mas no dia seguinte, lá vai kalk!

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas,eu também uso uma garrafa de 1,5 de águas de luso,furei a rolha do diâmetro dessa mangueira de sistema de soro.Ponho a mangueira dentro da garrafa ao nível que eu quero que dosei,na outra ponta da mangueirinha uso uma seringa para puxar a agua com Kalk e depois é só mexer no regulador para pingar lentamente,como uma gota por segundo.E funciona ás 5 maravilhas :Pracima: 
Mais simples não há :yb668:  .um abraço

----------


## Sérgio Calado

Bem, furo na garrafa, resulta.  :SbOk:  
Este prensa-tubos de sistema de soro, também. 
Agora ando às voltas de 1 sistema mais automatizado, começo a fartar-me de fazer kalk manualmente, de 2 em 2 dias... :Whistle:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...comprei em Espanha, por ser diferente dos garrafões habituais. Parece um pequeno "jarrican"....


Boas, 

esse tipo de garrafão também existe em Portugal! 

Já vi no Feira-Nova e salvo erro no Continente uns "jerricans" pequenos com torneirinha, mesmo bons para isso! É uma questão de procurarem! A meu ver tem uma vantagem... O caudal é regulado logo no jerrican e não no tubo, podendo evitar (na minha opinião, porque nunca usei) entupimentos!

Um abraço!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

boas, poderiam me indicar onde podei adquirir um controlador de gotas desses? abraços,

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Artur eu arranjo-te isso facilmente. Trabalho com isso todos os dias. Uma vez que também és do porto deve ser fácil encontrarmo-nos.
Abraço

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Patrícios  :Olá:  

Cá no Brasil chamos este conta-gotas de "equipo-de-soro" e é muito utilizado poir nós, encontramos facilmente em farmácias.

Também uso um garrafão (10l) que era de água mineral fiz o furo e colei o equipo de soro com resina epox -aqui chamada de durepox- muito eficiente e prático este sistema.

Abraços a todos!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Telmo, Ricardo,

Se o regulador está à venda em farmácias será relativamente fácil arranjar de facto. De qualquer modo, se for difícil de encontrar, melhor combinarmos. Acho que esses reguladores seriam muito úteis não só para reposição de kalkwasser em salgados, como tpas em aquas de água doce gota a gota. Se forem relativamente baratos acho que ficava com uns 5.  :Smile: 

Abraços,

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Boas Artur  :Olá:  

Cá no Brasil eles custam menos de 1euro, penso que vale muito apena, inclusive para o fim que dissestes.

Abraços

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas pessoal 

aqui fica mais uma ideia do pinga pinga eu uso este desde sempre e é o que eu mais gosto 



abraços  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> boas pessoal 
> 
> aqui fica mais uma ideia do pinga pinga eu uso este desde sempre e é o que eu mais gosto 
> 
> 
> 
> abraços



é o equipamento mais prático e barato ......

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

e usando uma bomba de baixo calibre (dentro do deposito) que esteja sempre a mexer a mistura de kalk com a agua de osmose? Depois esta mistura sai pelo pinga pinga....

O kalk estraga a bomba?

----------


## Tiago Sousa

O mais que pode é calcifica-la, mas isso não é assim tão rapido por isso não tens problemas.

Sem duvida é a melhor maneira de misturar, para não estares sempre a fazer kalk e assim o kalk nunca se deposita no fundo, pois está sempre a misturar.  :Wink: 

Abraço

----------

